# Shocks/Struts Replacement



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

So maybe a Noob question here but here we go.

So, lately, i have been dissatisfied with the handling of my CC 2.0t. Its not like it was when i bought the car. I haven't gone out and driven any other "higher" performance vehicle then come back to this car so i know im not just adjusted to another cars performance and this is my only car. I have just noticed more body roll in turns, more dipping at acceleration and deceleration. Its not much but it is more than before and takes away from the luxury sport coupe/sedan feel it once had. I have been doing some research online about shocks and struts and everywhere i look i see recommendations for replacing shocks/struts at 50k intervals. The maintenance manual doesn't indicate this to be a necessary regular maintenance item/replacement. I want to bring it in the shop but don't know how to articulate it to the mechs at VW as it is not necessarily a problem...maybe just wear and tear.

anyone else notice this... BTW i have 54k on my baby now. i bought the car new at 100 miles (they had to drive it from another town down the road) in Feb of 2012. so i happen to be in the 'window' for the recommendations i hear/see online. I don't think i'm loosing my mind but that may be too.

If i do go with replacements. anyone have any suggestions for replacements? stock? aftermarket? and price points? I am not looking to lower the car or anything, i like the ride height.


Many thanks!


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I would do Bilstein monotube, the "Sport" shock model, not the "Heavy Duty" model.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Rear swaybar. Hotchkis 27MM.. Is a godsend for getting rid of bodyroll and tightening everything up.


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> I would do Bilstein monotube, the "Sport" shock model, not the "Heavy Duty" model.





MikeinNJ said:


> Rear swaybar. Hotchkis 27MM.. Is a godsend for getting rid of bodyroll and tightening everything up.


thanks you two. But i am asking about the shocks struts and the need to replace them regularly like other wear and tear items (especially at 50k) vice them possibly lasting beyond 100k miles


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

In that case, get Bilstein B4 Touring shocks. Can get them for about $260 shipped at tire rack for all four. Get the ones for 'Standard' suspension as ones for 'Sport' suspension will be about 2" shorter for lowering springs. This will bring back the stock ride.

http://www.tirerack.com/suspension/...oYear=2013&autoModClar=With+Metal+Valve+Stems


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Koni


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

has anyone else that has not changed/altered their suspension already, noticed a softening of the ride at/around the 50k mark?


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

In no way should those be "normal" wear and tear items at 50k miles. Are the roads that horrific where you are in Florida?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Bilstein B6 (HD) are made for stock springs.

the Bilstein B8 (Sport) are made for lowering springs as the shaft is about 1" shorter to compensate for lowering springs & have different valving.

the Bilstein Touring Class... aren't that great. They make great monotubes, but the Twin-tubes aren't that great.

for twin-tubes, you're better off with Koni, ie FSD, or one of their rebound adjustable models.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Koni FSD if you are replacing all stock -Koni orange if you want to match them with lowering springs and Koni yellow if you want a more aggressive stance. 

Or buy a pair of Koni or H&R coilovers.


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

martinelles said:


> has anyone else that has not changed/altered their suspension already, noticed a softening of the ride at/around the 50k mark?


How come no one is answering this guy's question, just suggesting replacements?


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

Martinelles I think the 50k window you might be reading about is geared more towards the folks that have lowering springs and stock shocks. I am at 57000 on my CC and haven't noticed any drastic change in ride quality and I'm from Missouri where the roads are slightly rough and uneven. I agree with gtaylor0 that they should be fine at 50k and not suffering from normal wear and tear. You could try the bounce test to see if they are worn out but most often this will only show a completely worn out suspension. Just push down on one corner of the car with all your weight and let go. If the car comes up and settles instantly they should be ok. If it bounces a few times they are shot. There are many factors that could lead to the feeling you are getting. It's worth having the dealer look at it if you are taking it there for service anyways. Hope this helps.:beer:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

mine was replaced before 50k for Driver Gear springs & Bilstein Sports


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

So I guess what we are all getting at is results may vary. I'd start with having it looked at if your not mechanically inclined. Mine still rides good but that being said, I'm putting an Eibach Pro kit and Bilstein Sports on it this Monday.


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

gtaylor0 said:


> How come no one is answering this guy's question, just suggesting replacements?


Thanks gtaylor! i was about to give up on the question!!



ADennis said:


> Martinelles I think the 50k window you might be reading about is geared more towards the folks that have lowering springs and stock shocks. I am at 57000 on my CC and haven't noticed any drastic change in ride quality and I'm from Missouri where the roads are slightly rough and uneven. I agree with gtaylor0 that they should be fine at 50k and not suffering from normal wear and tear. You could try the bounce test to see if they are worn out but most often this will only show a completely worn out suspension. Just push down on one corner of the car with all your weight and let go. If the car comes up and settles instantly they should be ok. If it bounces a few times they are shot. There are many factors that could lead to the feeling you are getting. It's worth having the dealer look at it if you are taking it there for service anyways. Hope this helps.:beer:


Yeah, im not convinced i have a problem, i guess i just had a bit of confirmation bias when i read/saw articles online and youtube about the replacement intervals. I will have them looked at when i take it in for the next oil change.



BsickPassat said:


> mine was replaced before 50k for Driver Gear springs & Bilstein Sports


Driver Gear may be the way i go if i do end up getting them replaced. I dont want anything too sporty/low or stiff. I really enjoyed the way the car was from the factory. maybe a rear sway bar but thats it.



ADennis said:


> So I guess what we are all getting at is results may vary. I'd start with having it looked at if your not mechanically inclined. Mine still rides good but that being said, I'm putting an Eibach Pro kit and Bilstein Sports on it this Monday.


thanks again man for your thoughts


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Bilstein monotubes might be on the "too stiff" side. they are, after all, a high pressure design.

twin-tubes are inherently a low pressure gas design.

but yes, I've had the DG/Bilstein setup for 150,000 miles


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> Bilstein monotubes might be on the "too stiff" side. they are, after all, a high pressure design.
> 
> twin-tubes are inherently a low pressure gas design.
> 
> but yes, I've had the DG/Bilstein setup for 150,000 miles


I just took my coils off.Thinking about doing pro-kit springs (again) but this time with shocks made for lowering springs that wont crap out on me after 10k. So far I've looked at Bilstein Touring Class and Koni STR.T. Looking for maybe a little stiffer than stock (maybe like 10% if at all) and the drop with the pro-kit was perfect for me.

Do you know what part numbers you used for the Bilstein Sport? Same as the GTI application? Tirerack is only showing rear Bilstein sport shocks available for the CC. I know they'll all fit no matter what platform, I just want to have matched valving for all four corners.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Part Number: 35-122081
Series: B8 (SP)
Position: Front 
Descriptor: With 55mm Outside Strut Diameter
Old Part Number: F4-VE3-C208-H1
Old Part Number: F4-V
http://cart.bilsteinus.com/product/35-122081/207828/FWDE3-C208-H2


Part Number: 24-178006
Series: B8 (SP)
Position: Rear 
Old Part Number: F4-BE3-H800-H0
http://cart.bilsteinus.com/product/24-178006/207828/FWD


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

MikeinNJ said:


> I just took my coils off.Thinking about doing pro-kit springs (again) but this time with shocks made for lowering springs that wont crap out on me after 10k. So far I've looked at Bilstein Touring Class and Koni STR.T. Looking for maybe a little stiffer than stock (maybe like 10% if at all) and the drop with the pro-kit was perfect for me.
> 
> Do you know what part numbers you used for the Bilstein Sport? Same as the GTI application? Tirerack is only showing rear Bilstein sport shocks available for the CC. I know they'll all fit no matter what platform, I just want to have matched valving for all four corners.



Why did you get rid of the Koni's? I am still riding on the stock dampers and pro-kit, it is not terrible but not loving it either. My plan now is to live out the next 14 months of my lease as is and just get a car I will enjoy more in stock form the next time around.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

juvefan20 said:


> Why did you get rid of the Koni's? I am still riding on the stock dampers and pro-kit, it is not terrible but not loving it either. My plan now is to live out the next 14 months of my lease as is and just get a car I will enjoy more in stock form the next time around.


NJ roads. In order to safely get to and from work without issue/extreme discomfort, I had to have them set to a bit over 26" FTG. Which is the same height I had with pro-kit only much less comfortable. I was perfectly happy with the pro-kit on stock dampers until the stock dampers started to wear. I'll probably just sit stock for a while.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> NJ roads. In order to safely get to and from work without issue/extreme discomfort, I had to have them set to a bit over 26" FTG. Which is the same height I had with pro-kit only much less comfortable. I was perfectly happy with the pro-kit on stock dampers until the stock dampers started to wear. I'll probably just sit stock for a while.


This is the same conclusion I'm coming to. I have some really terrible roads and the ride with my STs is just not worth it when I set my ride height at Pro-Kit level anyway. And no Serge I'm not going to bag it!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

flipflp said:


> This is the same conclusion I'm coming to. I have some really terrible roads and the ride with my STs is just not worth it when I set my ride height at Pro-Kit level anyway. And no Serge I'm not going to bag it!


I just ordered another prokit from Amazon for $228 and found a damn good deal on the Koni STR.T shocks for $327 shipped: http://www.tunersports.com/koni-str-t-orange-shocks-8750-1005-8050-1006_p16098.html

Just sold and shipped the coils. I took a bit of a bath on the coils/mounts, but in the end, I'll have a suspension that I'm happy with and a few extra bucks back in my pocket so that's what matters in the end. I loved the ride of the Eibachs (before the stock shocks went) and the drop was a perfect 2 finger gap all around with no reverse rake. This time around, with proper sport struts I should be good to go for the long run. Also, not having to worry about adjusting ride height and damping or having to clean threads after bad winters is nice. More just set it and forget it. Gives me more time to concentrate on more fun mods like FMIC and possible valve spring issues if I go K04.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't think the Koni STR.T are listed for B6 Passat and CC, will they handle the extra weight B6 has over Golf/Jetta V and VI platforms?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

rcprato said:


> I don't think the Koni STR.T are listed for B6 Passat and CC, will they handle the extra weight B6 has over Golf/Jetta V and VI platforms?


Yeah, pretty much every coilover kit and shocks made for the MK5/6 will work for the B6/CC. Also, the weight difference is not much more than 1-200lbs depending on the car. MK5 4dr with DSG is a bit over 3200lbs and the CC 2.0T DSG is 3313. Any differentiation between kits will be due to intended ride quality. They might make separate CC kits to make for a cushier ride or a different drop amount. For example, the Eibach spring kit for the CC is made to get rid of the reverse rake. But a GTI spring set would work just fine, just might be a different drop amount and not get rid of the rake. The relatively small weight differences between these cars are not enough to warrant using an entirely different set of materials and manufacturing processes. The lifespan of a shock is going to depend much more on the overall driving conditions than a couple hundred extra pounds.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

MikeinNJ, that deal is hard to beat. Your reasoning is why I ended up not going with coils a few months back, I live in Rochester, NY and the roads are terrible on my ride to work. I fear that any change is going to kill the ride further. Now at this price I am debating to make myself happy for the last 14 months of this lease. Also when pulling out the stock dampers with the Eibachs was it easier than pulling them out with the stock springs from the driver front? I would like to take the short cut again and not pull the axle out which work with a fight the first time around.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

Makes sense, you got a set shocks from a high profile shock manufacturer for a really good price!

Put the Koni STR.T with Vogtland springs on my son's 04 GLI last week, ride is really nice with a decent drop.

I have Koni FSD with H&R OE Sport springs on my 08 B6 2.0T seadan, not sure the FSD's work well with a stiffer rate spring cause I get a strong bounce back with my set up that I did not notice on my son's GLI.

Have a set of VW Driver Gear springs (made by Eibach) in my garage that I am contemplating putting on with Bilstein Sport shocks but now giving serious consideration to the Koni STR.T set up.

PM me after install, very interested in how you like ride after install.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

juvefan20 said:


> MikeinNJ, that deal is hard to beat. Your reasoning is why I ended up not going with coils a few months back, I live in Rochester, NY and the roads are terrible on my ride to work. I fear that any change is going to kill the ride further. Now at this price I am debating to make myself happy for the last 14 months of this lease. Also when pulling out the stock dampers with the Eibachs was it easier than pulling them out with the stock springs from the driver front? I would like to take the short cut again and not pull the axle out which work with a fight the first time around.


So, yeah, apparently the STR.Ts are on national backorder from Koni until mid-late July. Tirerack is out of them, Amazon as well, AND TunerSports is actually out of them. TunerSports emailed me asking if I wanted to cancel or change it something else. I asked their best price for the Koni Yellows (adjustable) and they came back at $450 shipped! Very good deal! But I don't want to deal with adjustability anymore so I passed it up. I ended up canceling my order and ordering the same STR.T set from ECSTuning for $341 + shipping. Came out to $40 more but I don't have to wait two more months. http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2202631/

It shows as in stock and shipping today for ECS.. hopefully that's true. 

I will definitely post up my feedback after I get this all together. Also, it was definitely easier to get the coilovers and OE struts with lowering springs out than the complete OE strut assembly. The strut spreader bit helps a lot also.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> So, yeah, apparently the STR.Ts are on national backorder from Koni until mid-late July. Tirerack is out of them, Amazon as well, AND TunerSports is actually out of them. TunerSports emailed me asking if I wanted to cancel or change it something else. I asked their best price for the Koni Yellows (adjustable) and they came back at $450 shipped! Very good deal! But I don't want to deal with adjustability anymore so I passed it up. I ended up canceling my order and ordering the same STR.T set from ECSTuning for $341 + shipping. Came out to $40 more but I don't have to wait two more months. http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2202631/
> 
> It shows as in stock and shipping today for ECS.. hopefully that's true.
> 
> I will definitely post up my feedback after I get this all together. Also, it was definitely easier to get the coilovers and OE struts with lowering springs out than the complete OE strut assembly. The strut spreader bit helps a lot also.


Definitely interested to hear your feedback. I'm going to be getting a Pro-Kit and rear sway shortly and I've really been on the fence about spending money for struts at the same time. Selling my ST coilovers should get me even with the cost of coils/shocks but I'd love to put some money into my Stage 2 fund...


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

flipflp said:


> Definitely interested to hear your feedback. I'm going to be getting a Pro-Kit and rear sway shortly and I've really been on the fence about spending money for struts at the same time. Selling my ST coilovers should get me even with the cost of coils/shocks but I'd love to put some money into my Stage 2 fund...


I'd say go for the struts. I spent extra money on new OEM mounts ($50 from Europaparts) and new shock boot/bump stops ($30 on Amazon) so that I have two full separate suspensions (nearly, except for the rear mounts). That way when it comes time to sell the car, I don't have to mess around with spring compressors and such again. Makes it a simple 5 bolts for each of the fronts. The rears are easy enough to swap over with 4 bolts/nuts.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Just called ECS and ordered the last set in stock of the Koni Strt. Figure mind as well do it or hate the car for the next 14 to 15 months. Once I pull them off next fall I am sure they will sell anyway. Thanks for all the help Mike


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

juvefan20 said:


> Just called ECS and ordered the last set in stock of the Koni Strt. Figure mind as well do it or hate the car for the next 14 to 15 months. Once I pull them off next fall I am sure they will sell anyway. Thanks for all the help Mike


Finished the install today. 





Everything is perfect. Eibach prokit + koni Str.t shocks = perfection for NJ roads under $600. 26" ftg all around and ride is a great middle ground between coilovers and stock suspension. Rides like a stock gti. Which is exactly what I wanted. No floatiness, but you don't lose your fillings going over bumps. Very controlled and balanced ride. 

This is a fantastic pairing and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

You have me pretty excited. Might have to take a dayoff this week to do the install. If this works I would consider to buy the car out actually so I can spend my money on a fun 3rd car. Car looks great there.


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

MikeinNJ said:


> Finished the install today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very nice. Are you still running the stock sway bars?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Mike that is exactly what I wanted to hear! Now to just find a set of those shocks...


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

jbg7474 said:


> Looks very nice. Are you still running the stock sway bars?


I have the Hotchkis 27MM rear sway bar installed, stock up front still.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

flipflp said:


> Mike that is exactly what I wanted to hear! Now to just find a set of those shocks...


ECS is stating that they will have some more come June 6th


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

juvefan20 said:


> ECS is stating that they will have some more come June 6th


That is likely where I'll get them. Amazon has some available from some different vendors by individual PNs (8750-1005 and 8050-1006) and the total cost would be about $385. I don't think Im in a huge rush for them though.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

If ECS gets them in June 6th, its highly likely that Tirerack and Tunersports along with everyone else will be getting them at the same time since it's a manufacturer backorder. ECS was $341+shipping for a while (Mine came to $367). The others both have lower prices and free shipping. You can place orders with them now for like $330 a set and they'll ship when they come available.

That said, the more I drive on these, the more I love them. Very forgiving over uneven pavement, very composed ride and still fun to toss into the corners. I can't recommend these enough. I went from dreading certain roads to being excited to see how well the car will now handle them. So good. :thumbup:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> If ECS gets them in June 6th, its highly likely that Tirerack and Tunersports along with everyone else will be getting them at the same time since it's a manufacturer backorder. ECS was $341+shipping for a while (Mine came to $367). The others both have lower prices and free shipping. You can place orders with them now for like $330 a set and they'll ship when they come available.
> 
> That said, the more I drive on these, the more I love them. Very forgiving over uneven pavement, very composed ride and still fun to toss into the corners. I can't recommend these enough. I went from dreading certain roads to being excited to see how well the car will now handle them. So good. :thumbup:


Love hearing this. 

Could you do us/me a favor and check in after some mileage? I remember installing Illuminas on my Miata and thinking they were a godsend and then the shocks broke in and the love was gone a bit. Not damning you to lose your good feelings!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

flipflp said:


> Love hearing this.
> 
> Could you do us/me a favor and check in after some mileage? I remember installing Illuminas on my Miata and thinking they were a godsend and then the shocks broke in and the love was gone a bit. Not damning you to lose your good feelings!


I hope that will not be the case with Konis and I don't think it will be. Buddy of mine put Tokico/Hitachi on his WRX and HATED them after a while and will never buy them again. Koni also carry a lifetime warranty which helps. They seem to make great products all around and have not heard any major issues from anyone using their shocks or full coilover setups.

I'll definitely give a review again in 5k or so.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I hope that will not be the case with Konis and I don't think it will be. Buddy of mine put Tokico/Hitachi on his WRX and HATED them after a while and will never buy them again. Koni also carry a lifetime warranty which helps. They seem to make great products all around and have not heard any major issues from anyone using their shocks or full coilover setups.
> 
> I'll definitely give a review again in 5k or so.


Definitely not trying to worry you, because I don't think you have anything to worry about. Suspension has always had a "new car smell" for me and little flaws have started to show after some period of time. My ST coilovers were just fine for me until about 5k miles, and then once they started knocking on me.

I'm likely going this same route either way, seems the best choice for someone who just wants an OEM+ setup without all the fiddly bits.


----------



## cc6mt (Dec 13, 2013)

Mike, any reason you didnt go with bilstein sport shocks/struts ,did you use stiffer strut mounts or pure stock cc ones ?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

cc6mt said:


> Mike, any reason you didnt go with bilstein sport shocks/struts ,did you use stiffer strut mounts or pure stock cc ones ?


Bilsteins were a lot more money. Like $600+ vs $360ish. I'm loving these STR.Ts more and more every day. I used fresh oem mounts/bearings. Got them from Europaparts for like $60 total.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Mike

Just noticed the top nut on the Koni front strut is larger than the 21mm from the stock set. Is the new size 22mm?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

juvefan20 said:


> Mike
> 
> Just noticed the top nut on the Koni front strut is larger than the 21mm from the stock set. Is the new size 22mm?


Yep, same thing with the top nut on the Koni coilovers I had. I used the 21mm socket with impact gun to take off my old top mount to swap over the dust boot/bump stop. Then I used the 22mm wrench in this kit to tighten the top nut of the new strut: http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-metric-offset-box-wrench-set-32042.html

Or you can spend a bit more and get the metalnerd wrench: http://www.europaparts.com/specialty-double-21-22-mm-strut-nut-sockets-metalnerd-mn2122.html

Also make sure to have a 7mm allen socket to hold the center of the stock strut still.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Thanks Mike, hopefully my local Harbor Freight has the set so I can get going on these. I thought I was all set tool wise last night until I noticed that nut being bigger than the 21mm specialty tool I have. 

Sorry for all the questions, I just don't want to get stuck with the front end taken apart and then find I am missing something.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

juvefan20 said:


> Thanks Mike, hopefully my local Harbor Freight has the set so I can get going on these. I thought I was all set tool wise last night until I noticed that nut being bigger than the 21mm specialty tool I have.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I just don't want to get stuck with the front end taken apart and then find I am missing something.


Yeah, I know that feeling. That set will also have the 18mm wrench for the rear shocks as well. Also make sure you have M6 and M14 triple square bits. Most of the DIY's I've seen don't mention that many end links have an M6 triple square and not an allen head.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Install is done. What a difference. Falling in love with the car all over again. Springs need to settle a little still. Before the install fender was just under 26 inches from the ground and now I am at 26 and a quarter. The ride is comfortable and no bouncing at all. Steering is much more responsive. I can't agree with anyone who says stock dampers can be run with the eibach pro kit. Kills the ride of the car and I think on certain pavement it gets so unbalanced it is just dangerous. Just my opinion though.


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

Mike, do you have any newer photos of your car since everything may have settled a little now? side profile especially. thanks! also, are those wheels 18's?


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

MikeinNJ still liking the ride of the new Koni's and Eibach springs?

I have a set of VW DG Sport springs in my garage and was going to go with Bilstein Sport shocks for my 08 B6 but for the cost savings may go your route with the Koni STR.T.

A year ago I installed Koni FSD with H&R OE Sport springs and the ride is bouncy and I thinking about going to the DG springs with a sport shock.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

rcprato said:


> MikeinNJ still liking the ride of the new Koni's and Eibach springs?
> 
> I have a set of VW DG Sport springs in my garage and was going to go with Bilstein Sport shocks for my 08 B6 but for the cost savings may go your route with the Koni STR.T.
> 
> A year ago I installed Koni FSD with H&R OE Sport springs and the ride is bouncy and I thinking about going to the DG springs with a sport shock.


Yep, still love them. PM replied to btw.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

rcprato said:


> MikeinNJ still liking the ride of the new Koni's and Eibach springs?
> 
> I have a set of VW DG Sport springs in my garage and was going to go with Bilstein Sport shocks for my 08 B6 but for the cost savings may go your route with the Koni STR.T.
> 
> A year ago I installed Koni FSD with H&R OE Sport springs and the ride is bouncy and I thinking about going to the DG springs with a sport shock.


I am right in Fairport if you want a ride


----------



## KetchR32 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys! I am loving the new ride. No more roll and corners are inviting now. Ride is pretty smooth, but definitely firmer than stock. Hoping the front settles down a tad (all new mounts were installed) - loving the rear! :beer:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow that is quite the Christmas in July you had!

Prokit, Konis (STR.Ts? I don't see any markings on the boxes), Hotchkis Rear sway, Spacers andddd... WHATS IN THE BOX?!?! :laugh:


----------



## KetchR32 (Mar 1, 2007)

Konis - STR.Ts
Spacers - 13mm & 5mm
ECS Box - shock install mount kit with hardware

:beer:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

KetchR32 said:


> Konis - STR.Ts
> Spacers - 13mm & 5mm
> ECS Box - shock install mount kit with hardware
> 
> :beer:


Excellent, looks great! I'm definitely interested in this combo now, time to swap out the STs!


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

KetchR32 said:


> Thanks for the info guys! I am loving the new ride. No more roll and corners are inviting now. Ride is pretty smooth, but definitely firmer than stock. Hoping the front settles down a tad (all new mounts were installed) - loving the rear! :beer:


Nice!!! The Eibachs seems to give the perfect drop and look for a daily driver. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice!! Enjoy


----------



## casopolis (Jun 5, 2014)

This is the exact setup I just ordered from tire rack. I started a thread where I will document my experience. $330 for the Knoi str.t and the Eibach springs have a 10% rebate now 

So, can you get away with just an impact wrench to tighten the strut bolt or should I get the special tool? It appears I will need a larger wrench / socket for the strut bolt on the Koni (22mm). I am not sure if an offset box wrench gets you enough leverage but I suppose if you guys are not having issues then its fine? What is the allen key size on the Koni struts? 7mm?

I wonder if you can borrow the triple square bits from Autozone... anyone try approach?

Other questions:

Did you replace the rear strut mounts? I see ECS sells them but seems like overkill to me.
Where did you buy your replacement bolts?

Thanks for all the help, I just want to be prepared for installation day. I'm probably also getting the sway bar, tire rack will throw it in for $200 with free shipping.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

I would suggest changing the front and rear strut mount, while your changing everything out, it's worth it. Buy the 034 track density.


----------



## casopolis (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks. I was planning on changing out the spring perches in the rear, but if there is a wear component in the rear strut mount I suppose I can purchase that too. I am not used to buying all of this stuff when doing suspension work... hopefully it lasts a while!


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

I bought a set of the Koni STR.T about a month and just got around to installing the rears this weekend. I did notice a thin layer of OIL on the wheel wells after I removed the liner, but am not sure if that was from the shocks.

So when I pulled off the OEM shock and compared to the KONI's the total height was the same when expanded or when compressed. Also when I compressed them both they both had the same amount of resistance and they both expanded at about the same rate. (the Koni's were may be slightly faster. I have the following questions.

1) Is it correct that both the shocks have the same height? I have verified the stamp on the shocks and I do have the correct part#'s. I would have thought that since these are made for lowering springs they would have been a little shorter in length. 

2) What I am trying to understand is if both shocks have the same height, then would we not see the KONI's fail prematurely since they stay compressed more with the Eibach Pro springs? 

3) Is there a different way to test / inspect the shock once it is removed from the car to figure out if they are shot?

Side Note, I am thinking that my rear shocks are still fine even though the ride has become really bad. I and a couple of my friends can definitely tell that the car bounces really bad going over bumps, especially the front end. This makes me think that my fronts are definitely worn and its not he nature of the Eibach springs themselves as they are a bit stiffer.


----------

